# ...  For all you christian men out there  ...



## charley (Jun 22, 2018)

..  FOR ALL YOU CHRISTIAN MEN OUT THERE  ..


----------



## solidassears (Jun 23, 2018)

Typical fake news Charlie again:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...er-never-separated-mom-father-says/725499002/

Moron, liar, get a job. Oh that's right you're on welfare living in your parents basement...


----------



## BadGas (Jun 23, 2018)

Don't even respond to his threads anymore... We all know he's just a one trick show pony.. 

He's not here to help anyone .. He's not here for bb OR fitness reasons.. 

Seriously I see no reason why he is here..


----------



## solidassears (Jun 23, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Don't even respond to his threads anymore... We all know he's just a one trick show pony..
> 
> He's not here to help anyone .. He's not here for bb OR fitness reasons..
> 
> Seriously I see no reason why he is here..



Yeah, you're right


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2018)

is that rag still in production?


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> is that rag still in production?



of course it is, it's trumpski's favorite Mag, he's always bragging about how many times he's been on the cover,, do you remember that last year trumpski got caught lying about how many times he was on the cover, trumpy hung a 'fake Time cover' on the wall at Mara Lago.. he denied it for a couple days[so Trumpian] then finally admitted it when Time explained it was not a 'real cover'..      is there anything trumpy won't lie about ??     the answer is *NO !!!     *​#SAD


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2018)

charley said:


> of course it is, it's trumpski's favorite Mag, he's always bragging about how many times he's been on the cover,, do you remember that last year trumpski got caught lying about how many times he was on the cover, trumpy hung a 'fake Time cover' on the wall at Mara Lago.. he denied it for a couple days[so Trumpian] then finally admitted it when Time explained it was not a 'real cover'..      is there anything trumpy won't lie about ??     the answer is *NO !!!     *​#SAD



no I do not remember because unlike you I am not obsessed with Trump's life, I have my own life to live and worry about.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> no I do not remember because unlike you I am not obsessed with Trump's life, I have my own life to live and worry about.




   well, I do remember !!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2018)

charley said:


> well, I do remember !!



right you waste your time and energy on things you have no control of.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> right you waste your time and energy on things you have no control of.




really Rob,,, do I tell you how to waste your life ??  ,, you have control of nothing..  you might think you do, but, *no you don't...   *


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2018)

charley said:


> really Rob,,, do I tell you how to waste your life ??  ,, you have control of nothing..  you might think you do, but, *no you don't...   *



I control your mind Chuck.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> I control your mind Chuck.



It's a good thing too, someone has to do it.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2018)

you think this country will ever get back to reporting real news based on facts and real events


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2018)

not as long as fox news, info wars , Breitbart & Drudge exist ..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2018)

charley said:


> not as long as fox news, info wars , Breitbart & Drudge exist ..



Yet you think CNN is legit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yet you think CNN is legit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sadly.. relatives of mine think exactly that also. It amazes me that anyone could be, at a minimum, as retarded as Charley.


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Sadly.. relatives of mine think exactly that also. It amazes me that anyone could be, at a minimum, as retarded as Charley.




you should listen to your relatives, charly's posts seem to be much smarter and funnier than yours


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> you should listen to your relatives, charly's posts seem to be much smarter and funnier than yours




thx Otto, the boy is a wanna be..  gashole wants prince's attention ,prince ignores him, it makes me laugh but it is #SAD ..


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yet you think CNN is legit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

BadGas said:


>




all of your posts are about hamburgers, I don't get it


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks ... Next time I need bad advice, I'll look you up. 



Otto Brown said:


> you should listen to your relatives, charly's posts seem to be much smarter and funnier than yours


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

No .. its all about you Charley ..  

And your nonsense .. And your new butt-boy Otto Brown.

I'm glad you're making friends tho.. its start in a new direction for you. 



charley said:


> thx Otto, the boy is a wanna be..  gashole wants prince's attention ,prince ignores him, it makes me laugh but it is #SAD ..


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2018)

That's because you're not too bright 



Otto Brown said:


> all of your posts are about hamburgers, I don't get it


----------

